# new and looking at tt's



## l0ad3d9 (Nov 1, 2009)

hi all

i registered a while ago havent got round to making a post
i have been looking at changing my car soon 
i have been looking at the tt for some time now
i have arounnd 8-10k to spend if i need to 
but i wanted to know a couple of things first 
i know there are a different coupe of models and everyone seems to say go for the 225 but what is the actual difference betweeen the 225 and the 180 as im not looking for the v6 model
what tuning options are there 
i have test driven a few and even a remapped tt left me thinking its not as quick as it should be 
i have a astra coupe turbo running around 260-280bhp and 300ftlbs doin gthe 1/4mile in 14.5
what time and figures are tts running standard and what mods can achieve better times
i also take the car to track days are tts any good for track abuse 
thanks for reading and all replies would be helpful
rich


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Lot's of threads on differences, tuning and ability in the mk 1 section mate


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

